# My New Tenant



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I had a lady I know slightly move in upstairs. A quiet, unassuming tenant. She moved in over a couple of weeks bringing stuff a bit at a time. And I knew she had a Shih Tzu female. 

One day I noticed a strange sound, like somebody dragging a bag of rocks down the upstairs hallway. A bit like rolling thunder too. 

What I didn't know is that the female had four papered Shih Tzu PUPPIES! And them running up and down the hall was the source of this strange noise. hahaha

Imagine that! Me... puppyphobic me... with four of the cutest little things actually in MY house. :ahhhhh: lol

Looking forward to the day when they can be released downstairs to play with Uncle Tonka.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Oh my gosh! Not many cuter puppies than Shih tzu  How lucky they have an Uncle Tonka to teach them that big dogs are cool!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Ohhhhh, puppy fever, how exciting !


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

New neighbours moved in a few months ago with a Shih Tzu puppy - not a breed I thought I liked much until I met Gus, who has to be one of the most irresistibly delightful puppies I have ever met. I think it was the way his long coat flooffed one way as he turned the other! Four at once would definitely be cuteness overload.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

They are a very sweet breed. After I adopted Miracle, a Shih Tzu showed up on the rescue page, and I almost applied for him too...but he was too young.

Hope Tonka enjoys his puppy friends when they get to play


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh! How fun. They are a really nice breed. When anyone says they want a pet that is not hyper or too much maintenance, just want a companion dog, I say, "check out a shih tsu. The first one I met was when I was a teenager still and worked in a pet store where there was a puppy. Uggghhh...pet store puppies. Anyhow, he was so cute and rather calm. I'd take him out and play with him, love on him. I've met several over the years and they're a really neat breed. There's one in my neighborhood...just a really laid back, sweet dog. Hopefully, their mother will let them play with Uncle Tonka.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

:dog:Oh my! Nothing cuter than puppies to make ya smile! Tonka will be greatly entertained and so will you. Besides,Shih Tsu puppies smooshy, irresistible, faces need lots of kisses of course!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I hope you’ve offered to help with socialization. I would love to play with some puppies


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

They are a wonderful, low maintenance breed! Here's our little Scout (she was my mother's baby).


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

MaizieFrosty said:


> They are a wonderful, low maintenance breed! Here's our little Scout (she was my mother's baby).


What a beautiful girl!!


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

How fun!

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awww MF! Scout was irresistibly adorable. That face.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Thank you, Dogs and PB  She is also very intelligent, if you can believe it!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Oh you are so lucky. There is nothing sweeter than a shih tau puppy. We had two, the first was 17 when she passed, and we had gotten a 2nd when the first was 7 years old, from the same breeder. Two totally separate personalities. The first one was quiet and loving, the snd was happy and a ball of fire. LOL I couldn't bring myself to replace them though now as time has past I wouldn't mind a little cuddle bug.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Mfmst said:


> I hope you’ve offered to help with socialization. I would love to play with some puppies


Oh, ya... we'll be part of some socializing.  

The first time I saw them she was taking them out of the cage in her van. She had three, and was reaching for the last one. Couldn't get it with her hands full so she handed me one. 

Haha - it was like handing me a high amplitude vibrator. It was a tail wagging, licking machine. The tail was going a mile a minute. lol


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow, the best part is you can enjoy them without having the work. Post pics with Uncle Tonka!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aww she looks just like our lil Holly did.


----------

